# Painting the trailer floor



## reelslick (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions as to which paint to use on the floor of my trailer? I'm not really interested in Rhino liner type material, I just want to lay a good solid coat of paint so I can mop or was the thing out every month or so. Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I would first prime it and then paint with a high quality exterior latex house paint. Semi gloss will clean up best. 
This is how our trailer is done and it has held up very well.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

dblkluk said:


> I would first prime it and then paint with a high quality exterior latex house paint. Semi gloss will clean up best.
> This is how our trailer is done and it has held up very well.


Ditto on that. Exactly what I did and it worked really well.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

white deck stain. better than paint. You will be pleased.


----------

